

Is my crazy fast Snake clone any good? - pdrummond
http://paul-drummond.tumblr.com/post/77898085232/foobit-speed-freak-released

======
omgmog
It's alright and fun enough, but there are a few things that frustrate me:

\- The fonts throughout. Having big "pixelly" fonts doesn't look good if
they're not blocky pixel fonts, the anti-aliasing just makes it look like
you've slapped any old font on there. If you're going for blocky/pixelly then
do it well.

\- The controls. Though I get that it's the gameplay mechanic, I couldn't find
any correlation between where I hit the screen and the direction the foo
moved. Am I missing something? does tapping on the left of the screen make the
foo move left, and likewise for tapping the right?

